# Roshco 5 quart Heavy Duty Aluminum Pressure Cooker



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all!
I bought today at Goodwill Roshco 5 quart Heavy Duty Aluminum Pressure Cooker. Since there is no manual, maybe someone can help with the directions?
I have Presto-quart stove top pressure cooker and I love it. As you all know, I put it on high until that little thing (pressure regulator) on top starts jiggling, and then lower the temperature until the "thingy" barely moves.
This one is a bit different and don't know when to lower the temperature and how much.

Thanks for any help,
Afan


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

While here...
At the same time I bought the pressure cooker I bought this wok. I washed it in the dishwasher - looked it's dishwasher safe?!? But it went out of the dishwasher with tons of small rusty spots. I washed it again, with the "Bar Keepers Friend" - it was ok. I sauteed some onions and peppers it smelled on rust. I throw away the food and left the wok in the sink. An hour later it was rusty again. Really rusty!

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You had a good day at Goodwill!

When steam pressure is achieved you should hear it. Lower the temp but make sure you still hear a bit of steam escaping.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

brianshaw said:


> You had a good day at Goodwill!
> 
> When steam pressure is achieved you should hear it. Lower the temp but make sure you still hear a bit of steam escaping.


Ok. That's what I thought.
Thanks Brian, I appreciate it.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a hard time with pressure cookers after I saw one explode on the line.

On a side note I love hunting for stuff at thrift shops as well, I recently found an All-Clad stainless roasting pan for $2.


----------



## afan (Mar 18, 2013)

THAT is a good buy!


----------

